# Best tonic water



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

Is there a "best" tonic water for making great gin-and-tonics? I liked Schweppes very much. Some cheap stuff I tried was not as good. Any hints or tips?

Thanks


----------



## The Swedish Chef (Feb 16, 2009)

Schweppes wins hands down.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I go for the "cheap" stuff and went on a diet tonic water trek trying to avoid High-*fructose corn* syrup. The only diet brand I found that didn't have a horrible after taste was the Albertson's Market brand.

Some of the regular (non-diet) tonic is OK, but not as good as the classic Schweppes.

Seem in the UK I've had a Schweppes that said "Indian Tonic" on it! ??


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

My favorite is Stirrings, which comes in tiny little bottles and is made with cane sugar.

Their ginger ale is also very good.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

Andy said:


> Seem in the UK I've had a Schweppes that said "Indian Tonic" on it! ??


Traditionally tonic water was drunk to ward off malaria (it contains quinine, even today) and so Brits in India would have drunk a lot of the stuff. Adding gin was a way to make the bitter tonic water more palatable.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

No question--Schweppes. Most of the store brands are truly horrid. The Tom Thumb store brand is alright, but not great.


----------



## vinliny (Oct 20, 2006)

Schweppes for me, too.


----------

